# How to tell if a pitbull is overweight?



## sydney2 (Feb 13, 2014)

So I adopted my APBT a little over a year ago (she was fixed a week before the adoption)..when I brought her home, she weighed 65lbs, eating 3 cups a day of some weird kibble I've never heard of or been able to find by me. So I switched her to Wellness..cut back a cup after she started gaining weight. She was getting 30-90min of exercise a day and her belly didn't flatten, so I switched her food to Taste of the Wild. Still 2 cups. The vet was no help and didnt think we should check her thyroid because she's so young. Then I started looking a lot in to the BARF diet, but feeding raw meat with bones still intact scared me so I held off. We got a puppy, they play constantly, and she STILL hasn't lost weight. Oh, I forgot to mention she's up to 72lbs! And it's so weird because when you stand over her, she still has her hourglass shape, you can still see all her muscle definition, and even her belly where its droopy is hard, like she has a six pack under there! Anyway, I switched both the pups to a raw diet last week just for their benefit (and with hopes it'll fix her problem). HAs anyone else experienced this? I've heard they can gain weight after they get fixed..or is it just how she healed after her surgery? Help!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

You should be able to easily feel her ribs under minimal fat covering, even see a couple, as well as a visible waist/narrowing behind the ribcage.

I have a dog that is very barrel-shaped, so even though he's at a healthy weight, he doesn't have much of a tuck-up under the belly. I'll show you what I mean.

Even though he has a nice waist from above and a rib or two are apparent, from the side, his stomach is quite flat or "low" and can make him appear overweight. Some dogs are just built this way.



















If you post a standing side shot, we can help you determine whether or not she is overweight.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

These are my boys before and after. After he was neutered I didn't realize you need to lower food intake and exercise them more so he gained a bunch. I just did the same routine. His interest in food increased without thoughts of bitches going through his head and he became food obsessed lol

Thyroid was checked and he only gets a cup of kibbles a day. It is what it is. Good luck trying to slim your pup down. I think it was hrs on both of us lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn the pics look small not sure what is going on there the quality is crap even though they are big on my phone


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If the quality is crap you can google the images. Basically nice tuck no belly, ribs should be seen no spine or hips sticking out but ribs are ok. Muscle definition is key


----------

